# [SOLVED] 'Downloads' folder has disappeared



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi my daughter's Windows 7 computer isn't showing the Downloads folder where it should be, where it used to be.
I had done a backup on her computer awhile ago and if I go into the backup on the external harddrive the Downloads folder shows up there where it should be. So I thought I'd just copy and paste the folder and everything in it from the external harddrive to her computer back to where it's supposed to be, and as soon as I go to do that the computer gives me a message saying that this folder already exists and do you still want to merge it with the new one that you are copying and pasting. I clicked yes and then it went through all the files and folders that already existed and do I want to replace this file or not etc. 

I went ahead and copied and replaced all the files and folders from the Downloaads Folder to her computer to where it should be and once I was finished I could still see no Downloads folder.

So what it appears to me is that the folder is there but isn't visible to me.

If anyone can help please let me know.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: "Downloads" folder has disappeared*

In *Windows Explorer* go to *Tools/Folder Options/View* put a check box in *Show Hidden Files and Folders*. Now go to *C:\Users\[username] *is the *Downloads *folder here? If so, right click it and choose *Properties*. Uncheck *Hidden* fill attribute.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: "Downloads" folder has disappeared*

Hi thank you for your help, I will try that and hopefully that will work and it will be all settled.

Thanks again
computersrkool


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: "Downloads" folder has disappeared*

Hi, just wanted to let you know it worked. I was afraid it was something alot more complicated than just being a hidden folder.

Thanks so much
computersrkool


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] &quot;Downloads&quot; folder has disappeared*

You are most welcome! It might have just been a clicking mistake But You should do a thorough Virus Scan to be sure, as some Viruses hide known files.


----------



## computersrkool (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, I did actually wonder if a virus was the cause, so I did a virus scan before I contacted Techsupport forum. The scanner did find and eliminate 11 threats, and the other reason I did the virus scan was because "Registry Helper" was popping up and telling me that I had 1400 errors, and I should activate it to fix these errors. I was suspicious and looked it up on Google. Many made comments that it was Rogue spyware or addware and you should do a virus scan and a malware scan, so I did. After I had done this and the file was still invisible to me, I thought it must be something else.


Thanks again for your help and suggestions.
computersrkool


----------

